# Adobe Configurator: Eigene Paletten in Photoshop CS4 erstellen



## Markus Kolletzky (20. November 2008)

Seit heute hat es ein neues geniales Tool aus den Adobe Labs ans Licht der Welt geschafft: Der Adobe Configurator erlaubt es, eigene Panels für Photoshop CS4 zusammenzustellen.

Ein Panel ist in diesem Fall ein Programm innerhalb Photoshop (CS4), bei dem man sich seine Arbeitsumgebung individuell anpassen kann. Dies können häufig benutzte Werkzeuge sein, aber auch komplexe Anwendungen betreffen. Beispielsweise kann man darüber eine interaktive Lernumgebung darstellen, bei der der Lernende alle benötigten Werkzeuge auf einer Palette vorfindet (und diese natürlich auch benutzen kann) und das Lernvideo ebenfalls auf dem gleichen Panel abläuft. Colin Smith vom PhotoshopCafe hat schon eine Anwendung geschrieben und zeigt in einem Screenshot, wie sowas aussehen kann.

Und wie funktioniert das genau? John Nack hat auf seinem Blog ein Video gepostet, welches einen guten Einstieg gibt.






(via)


----------

